# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  02/28/2010 - "Batgirl, Interrupted"

## Oneironaut Zero

(I chose this dream because it was one of my bests of February, and I absolutely _love_ the characterization of Batgirl. I think it would be amazing to read a whole storyline, involving this version of her.  :vicious: )

*02/28/2010
"Batgirl, Interrupted"*

I was at this massive frat party. The entire house was full of people. Standing room only. Downstairs in one far corner of the house is where the junkies seemed to hang out, and they were all down there doing God knows what, while everyone else was doing their own thing. Sometime during the night, I found myself downstairs, moving through the area where the junkies were having this hypodermic orgy and partying their asses off. Everyone was sharing needles with everyone else, and everyone was visibly stoned off their asses. Suddenly, I felt a pinprick. I can't remember if it was on my arm or my lower body, but it was on my right side. I knew, immediately, that I had just been stuck with something that was just going around, and I was terrified, because I didn't know what it was, or how much I was just given.

Practically jumping out of my skin, I pushed the arm away from me and turned around to see who had just injected me. There was this absolutely smokin' chick standing in front of me, with short, black hair. (Looked kinda like This picture of Victoria Beckham.) She was swaying and grinning widely - her eyes nearly shut - and apparently wasted. She kept telling me to relax and have a good time. I was worried about what she just gave me, and at first she was having fun with my not knowing. She just refused to tell me what it is, and kept teasing me about it. We talked a little bit, though, and she turned out to be really cool and down to earth. I asked her again, in all seriousness, what she had stuck me with, and she said it was "just codeine", and aside from possibly feeling a little drunk, I would be fine. She said it with this very matter-of-fact, but reassuring, "dude, don't freak out" smile on her face, that actually made her all the more attractive. We flirted a lot, but I decided not to get too wrapped up with her, because apparently she had a problem with a lot more than codeine, and I didn't want too much to do with that sorta scenario. The sexual chemistry was definitely there, though, so while I didn't completely go after her, I filed her away as a maybe, and ended up going back to another section of the party.

Later, a really rowdy bunch of bikers showed up to the party. Their leader appeared to be Bobcat Goldthwait, playing a loud, over-the-top character like his Zed from the _Police Academy_ movies, but much younger and more built - more threatening, overall. This group actually turned out to be shape-shifters. They morphed into these reptilian creatures that looked almost like Xenomorphs. (I've been playing the AvP demo lately, on the ps3.) Pretty soon, the entire party was in chaos, and these things were going around, attacking everyone in sight. I don't really remember how it happened, but I ended up getting the black, symbiote Spider-Man suit. It had something to do with the shape-shifters' being here, and I just happened to be the one to get my hands on it. There was this epic battle, with me as the black-suited Spidey, but I don't remember too much of it.

What I do remember, is that I got my ass handed to me, by these things. I was buried in a pile of rubble, on a high building, somewhere else in the city, and felt like I was just regaining consciousness. I was being pulled out of the rubble, by some unknown figure. It took me a moment to realize who it was. It was dark out, but there was the occasional white flash of what seemed to be a spotlight sweeping across our position. 

It was the girl from the party...but she was dressed as Batgirl. But she wasn't just dressed as Batgirl. She _was_ Batgirl. The armored suit she had on was amazing - definitely the real deal (and actually kind of masculine, as if it was fitted for Batman's torso). She hauled me out of the pile of metal and stone. Her mask was off, and she was still obviously a bit intoxicated, but looking much better and more coherent. We had a short conversation about how she was actually Batgirl, but was just going through some things and had a drug problem, but she'd taken a liking to me, and pulled herself together, when she saw that I'd been injured in fighting off those alien/things. She also had a hoverboard, like Goblin Jr. had in _Spider-Man 3_, and we teamed up to fight against the remaining creatures. The fight was amazing, and there was a lot of high-flying acrobatics and web swinging. I remember, by the end, I had actually gotten control of her board, still wearing the black Spidey suit, and launched one of the pumpkin grenades up into my hand - from a switch near my foot - caught it, and threw it at the last remaining shape-shifter to kill it.

Pretty badass. Lol.

----------


## Clyde Machine

This dream wins so much.  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Haha. Thanks, Clyde.  :vicious:

----------


## Cabletv

Yeah that would of been pretty epic hahaha.. But ohh, a Spiderman meets Batgirl storyline would be awesome (it hasn't been done, right?  ::o: )

I like it in dreams though how things 'just happen'...like how you somehow got a Spidey suit and stuff  ::D:  Kinda makes it interesting for your imagination when you try and work out how  ::D:

----------


## Automaton

Cabletv- Spiderman is from marvel comics, batgirl is from DC. I am a nerd and proud of it  :tongue2:

----------

